# Nice Cherry



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Scored a few nice Cherry Logs this past week. Haven't had the time to start sawing but can't wait to get started. This load was 2 logs 30" diameter and a 26" diameter (not pictured). I've never had a 30" diameter Cherry so this should be fun.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

GO Allen!! GO Allen!! Go Allen!!! GO get them sawn!!! LOL

WOW!!! Congrats!!! Those will be nice sawn up. I've got to get mine sawn soon...the 36" crotch half (was about 6' prior splitting) I've let it season long enough. 

Are you slicing for slabs or classic furniture lumber??? They look nice and solid unlike the ones I pic for oddity.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

That must have been some tree. How old would something like that be?

HJ


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOF!
Nice Chunks !!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure hold old honesttjohn. I think we're going to true up an end and count the rings in the cvookie though so maybe we'll find out!

Tim... I think this one I'm going to quartersaw. I have quartersawn cherry from time to time but usually only in 4/4 and sometimes a little 8/4. It always looks awesome and tends to move out pretty quickly to the furniture building crowd since it's not easy to come by logs large enough to get a decent quantity sawn that way. We'll see what it looks like when I get it cut open. That's usually how I decide what to do.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice score. I'm really surprised your SS lifted those logs.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

hwebb99 said:


> Nice score. I'm really surprised your SS lifted those logs.


So were we! But... nothing ventured nothing gained. It actually took a few tries but my buddy driving the rig figured out where the sweet spot was and just went real slow. It was a little tippy at first but he made it work.


----------



## laggi (Oct 23, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

The all important photo spread of the cuts coming off these logs. Got some 5' long pieces 25" wide with a nice crotch section we sawed At 6/4.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Then we cut some 20"-24" wide 8/4 slabs off a nice llog that had a lag bolt buried in it. That was a little buit of a surprise!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

And then one of the super sweet 30" diameter logs. It yielded some very nice 8/4 live edge slabs 24"-30" wide that also included some curl. Pretty excited about these! I have 4 more logs from this batch to process so I'll be sharing more pics in the days to come.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like complete junk. Send it to me for proper disposal. Kidding aside, sweet score. I hope those wide slabs don't warp on you.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck with cherry. The ones that tend to warp usually contain the pith or they are the cuts closest to the outside of the log. I air dry my stock and then when down to around 20%mc will put it in the kiln. The slow process gets some pretty good results.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That Crotch sure laid out some BEAUTIFUL pieces!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The bookmatch is awesome !!! That feather looks about 4" wide....LOVELY!!!

Congrats on the curl :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't wait to see the rest sawn. Allen I did get my next crotch laid on the saw BUT it has NO comparisons to beauty you just cut. Those wide crotches lay-out beauty within!!!!

Post more when can.....PLEASE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Tim. They're definitely putting out some nice boards. Don't underestimate what's on the mill as you never know until you open it up. In fact, some of my nicest pieces have come from logs that people told me couldn't possibly produce any useful lumber. I'll post more when we saw up the rest of the cherry this weekend.


----------

